# Ib vaccum pump filter



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

will this filter work to protect the cfm or if this different to the 1 you posrted on another thread?

thanks

Sealey


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 19, 2014)

What filter homey?


----------



## greggy (May 19, 2014)

Not to hijack the thread from IB. But that regulator is for pressure, not vacuum.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> What filter homey?




Can you not click on the link?


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

greggy said:


> Not to hijack the thread from IB. But that regulator is for pressure, not vacuum.




Yeh the gauge is pressure but I have a vaccum guage to attach up the line on the tubing.

I no the gauge on the filter won't do anything, the filter is just to protect the pump as ib mensioned earlier


----------



## greggy (May 19, 2014)

Bemis: Suction Canisters - theEMSstore
If your looking for just a filter with an automatic shutoff to keep from the liquid getting to the pump.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

greggy said:


> Bemis: Suction Canisters - theEMSstore
> 
> If your looking for just a filter with an automatic shutoff to keep from the liquid getting to the pump.




Will that be ok under the vaccum pressure with it being plastic?


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2014)

Greggy?


----------



## greggy (May 22, 2014)

Yes. A hospital or medical facility uses these and they pull the same amount of Hg that your pumps will create.


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2014)

Thanks mate I will get one ordered in


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 23, 2014)

When I see 'foam guard "  I begin to wonder if the chemicals or fumes would deteriorate this. Have you used one of got specs from the manufacturer on fluids it can withstand? What are you using this for again?


----------



## greggy (May 23, 2014)

From what I read and thought. He was using it to just protect his pump from anything being sucked back to it. I personally have never had that problem.  If he's using this as a filter,  then absolutely not. This is not a filter for your home brews, Nuke!


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Can you not click on the link?



What link? I click on filter and sterile syringes come up. 
The filter is used just for an extreme catastropic failure of oil somehow getting sucked backwards. Probably wont happen but for 12 $ its worth safety aye mate?


----------

